# Robot Karol



## maaaaatze (1. März 2011)

Abend jungs und mädels,

hab hier ein Problem. Wurde von ner guten Freundin gefragt ob ich ihr bei ner IT-Hausaufgabe helfen kann. Und zwar sollen sie in dem Programm Robot Karol einen Roboter so Programmieren das dieser eine Vorgegeben Pyramiede abbaut. Ist relativ einfach, war nach 10 Minuten schon fast bei der Lösung nur das Ende fehlt und zwar der Haufen in der mitte den bekomm ich nicht abgebaut. Den Code den ich habe steht unten, Rätsel schon seit knapp 3 Stunden rum aber komme nicht weiter, und bei Google findet man leider auch nichts passendes ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Das Programm kann man kostenlos im Internet runterladen falls einer helfen/testen will. Wichtig ist auch das man in der Aufgabe maximal 4 Schleifen einbauen darf aber welche vorhanden sein müssen, sonst wäre das Problem schon gelöst.


```
Schritt
Linksdrehen
wiederhole immer
  wiederhole solange IstZiegel
   aufheben
  *wiederhole
  wiederhole solange NichtIstZiegel
    wenn IstWand dann
    Rechtsdrehen
    Aufheben
    Schritt
    Aufheben
    *wenn
  Schritt
    wenn NichtIstZiegel dann
    Rechtsdrehen
      solange IstZiegel tue
      Aufheben
      *solange
    Schritt
      solange IstZiegel tue
      Aufheben
      *solange
    *wenn
  *wiederhole
*wiederhole
```


----------



## maaaaatze (5. März 2011)

Hat sich erledigt die sache, habs vor ein paar Tagen dann geschafft.
Falls jemand benötigt hier is noch die Lösung.



```
Schritt
Linksdrehen
wiederhole immer
  wiederhole solange IstZiegel
   aufheben
  *wiederhole
  wiederhole solange NichtIstZiegel
    wenn IstWand dann
    Rechtsdrehen
    Aufheben
    Schritt
    Aufheben
    *wenn
  Schritt
    wenn IstZiegel dann
      solange IstZiegel tue
      Aufheben
      *solange
      Schritt
     *wenn
    wenn NichtIstZiegel dann
      Rechtsdrehen
      solange IstZiegel tue
      Aufheben
      *solange
    *wenn
  *wiederhole
*wiederhole
```


----------

